# Music that has helped, and is continuing to help, me through this experience.



## EvanMiddlekauff (May 12, 2015)

The Meat Puppets have been wonderful, more specifically this album; 



(Up On The Sun)

The Minutemen too; 



(Double Nickels On the Dime... quite possibly my favorite album of all time)

Alice In Chains with Layne staley were the best; 



(Jar Of Flies my favorite album by them)

The Clash; 



(London Calling)

Modest Mouse... A legendary band; 



(The Lonesome Crowded West)

Peter Tosh; 



(Legalize It)

Screaming Trees; 



(Sweet Oblivion)

Television; 



(Marquee Moon)

The Violent Femmes; 



(Violent Femmes)

Here's just a few albums by some artists i love that have helped me out during this, how about you guys? What music has helped you out? Specific artists? Albums? Music has been my life saver and i'm curious about others opinions on the topic at hand, i guess. :')


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

The Smashing Pumpkins have always helped me through rough times. (The old stuff, not the new crap Billy is releasing)
I also like Alice in Chains, and indeed Jar of Flies is epic, but I enjoy their new stuff too ^^

More helpfull music for me: Anathema, Chelsea Wolfe, Massive Attack, Jeff Buckley and David Bowie


----------



## ChrisChampion (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## fg1222 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bomb the Music Industry! was really helping me. Also stuff like American Football, Cap'n Jazz, The World is a Beautiful Place and I am No Longer Afraid to Die, Toe.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

I still hear music. Although it's not generating any kind of emotion and thus sounds like I've heard it million times in a row before it still does something...


----------

